# Anyone know the recipe for a GI cocktail??



## DonnaDB

Hi,Unfortunately, I was dumb enough to take an anti-inflammatory drug for about a week and it seems to have EATEN A WHOLE in my gut!!! I had this problem once before and went to ER where I was given a GI cocktail. It is a mixture of lidocaine of some sort along with maalox and a few other things. It worked great! I cannot afford to return to the ER this time and and was wondering if anyone knew the specifics for this "coctail" ingredients?? HELP!


----------



## eric

Sometimes they put donnatol or a seditive in it, but I am confused here as its not something you can whip up at home, unless you have a pharmacy at hand and hospital strength drugs. They are also not likely to let you do this on a regular basis, although I am sure you just want it for now while your gut hurts. Was the drug a nasid, it may just take a while for your gut to settle back down. And depending why you took it in the first place may also be aggravating the IBS.I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DonnaDB

Yes Eric, you are correct. You do need a few prescription ingredients to concoct this solution; however, i already have the maalox and lidocaine 2%. Just didn't know what the other ingredient was and if it would be accessable. Obviosuly, donnatal is not accessable so I could either try the maalox and lidocaine without the donnatal or just try to ride it out!! But, the ride is gettnin bumpy!! Especially at bedtime! I was up til 2:30 am and did not go to work today! I MUST GO TOMORROW or risk losing my job. Between IBS,IBD and now this, my boss is sick of me being sick!! (But, I bet not as much as I am--LOL). Thanks for your input eric.


----------



## DonnaDB

Oh yeah, Eric, the drug was Bextra. A COX-II inhibitor that is supposed to be easier on the GI tract than the older versions! (Not so true in my case but thanks for your concern.)


----------



## eric

Donna, once things are set in motion is harder to get it back right so some of it will be riding it out. I am not so sure what the malox and the other drug will do so much, but did you try good old pepto to coat the gut, that may help you some. Wish I could help you more it sounds like a bad flare up.Do you have a doctor you can call tomorrow? Perhaps he can prescribe something that way if its still being active?


----------



## Mknosit

I have to use it at home the recipe:

2 Tablespoons Mylanta or anti acid liquid

1 teaspoon of lidocaine viscous (this is prescription medication you must ask your doctor)

1 teaspoon of Donnatal Elixir (this is prescription med so you must get it from your doctor)

It is very important that your doctor prescribe this for you should not be done without doctor consent.


----------



## cindiirvin_8

Donnotol is a common one. My pharmacist got the Dr to replace it with Levsin it's way cheaper and works just as well. It sounds like u r experiencing gerd or acid reflux symptoms. If you're having severe pain u can get the er doc to prescribe it temporarily especially if u don't have insurance. I just got ins but before I had bad gerd and excruciating pain and like u that was the only relief I found. It may be a small comfort but it does get better just be very careful what how and when u eat. Small meals all day and not at night 2 to 3 hrs before bed. Try to stay away from coffee cokes carbonated drinks caffeine spicy food chocolate etc. And try elevating your bed so u r inclined about 4 inches from your chest up. 
Ginger tea seemed to settle my stomach and chamomile. Drunk lots of water and switch out the prescription gi cocktail (Maalox Donnotol or levsin & lidocaine) and Mylanta or tums. Gaviscon was highly recommend by some pharmacists but I found Mylanta worked best. If it doesn't go away on its own u might need to get assistance with seeing a gi Dr through a program if u don't have insurance to get an EGD scope done. Just don't stress and eat right and it will usually clear up on its own. Don't worry if it's takes a long time. Stress can make it worse but time and taking care of yourself will make it better. Hope this helps


----------

